# Case Modding Ideas?



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the Corsair 650D case. I know people have modded these Obsidian cases to death with their creative **** but i just want some simple modding. Maybe like a awesome metallic paint job (using high quality automobile paint of course ;]). And maybe some blue LEDs. I love blue. I am thinking of getting Noctua Pf-12 fans and replacing all the 120mm case fans with them. Does anyone know if the BitFenix Pro LED fans come in 200mm? This is dragging on and I have no clue where I'm going with this lol. I know you may say "its your case, use your imagination to mod it" but, well i have nothing to counter that. So yeah. All ideas are appreciated!


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

It appears that the bitfenix pro do come in 200mm
Amazon.com: BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - Blue LED (BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP): Computers & Accessories


----------



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

TheJohnBoy said:


> It appears that the bitfenix pro do come in 200mm
> Amazon.com: BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - Blue LED (BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP): Computers & Accessories


Much obliged ^.^


----------

